# What type of collar for training purposes?



## LBlas (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I will be training Winnie and the place I am taking her recommends the collar should be a quick release, flat buckle, martingale, or gentle leader. Which do you suggest for training purposes of a 5 month Havi (She will be that age when I take her).

Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LBlas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be training Winnie and the place I am taking her recommends the collar should be a quick release, flat buckle, martingale, or gentle leader. Which do you suggest for training purposes of a 5 month Havi (She will be that age when I take her).
> 
> Thanks


For training purposes, I'd use a quick release or flat buckle collar, whichever you find easier. Kodi has both. Martingales are fine too, but they are really designed for dogs with thick necks and narrow heads, who might pull back and get out of a regular collar&#8230; not usually a problem with Havanese, and more expensive.

Gentle leaders are often uncomfortable for dogs with a lot of facial hair. They are also not something you can use in competition, should you decide to try some of that as time goes on, so you'd have to eventually wean off it anyway.

Even though you are using a collar for training (where the whole idea is to teach the dog to walk on a loose lead) for regular "walks", please always use a harness. This will avoid damage to your pup's delicate throat. If the pup tends to pull, you can use a front-attach harness like a Sensation harness. (there are others of the same design, but different brands)


----------



## LBlas (Nov 16, 2013)

Karen,

Thank you for your advice. I am glad to hear about the harness for regular walks. I currently use a harness and will look into the sensation harness you mentioned. 

Lori


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I second what Karen said. Another thing about Martindale's; they tend to mat the coat in long haired dogs. Some with gentle leaders (and they don't make gentle leaders small enough for havs anyway).

I have a nice rolled leather collar for obedience. It's different than her "everyday collar" I'd like to think that she knows when that collar goes on that it's "time to work".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> I second what Karen said. Another thing about Martindale's; they tend to mat the coat in long haired dogs. Some with gentle leaders (and they don't make gentle leaders small enough for havs anyway).
> 
> I have a nice rolled leather collar for obedience. It's different than her "everyday collar" I'd like to think that she knows when that collar goes on that it's "time to work".


Yes, most performance people I know actually use different types of collars or harnesses, depending on the work they re doing&#8230; A slip lead for conformation, and flat buckle collar for obedience, a quick-realease with a heavy "tug" type lead for agility and/or a tracking harness for nose or and tracking. I think if this is done consistently, the dogs DO know the difference.


----------

